# Hurricane



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone following hurricane Joaquin? Looks like it should hit here by mid weekend, early next week.

We made it thru Sandy (no power for almost 6 days), and it was a good test for what holes our plans had. Main thing was amount of gas we used in the generator.

About all I plan to do for this storm is cycle my fuel supply...but I had already planned that as normal for this time of year.

How about anyone else?

Matt


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Matt, 

Hurricane Sandy made us lose power for almost 13 full days. We are about 100 feet above sea level and only 4 miles from the beach. Flooding wasn't a problem for us but many of my friends lost so much.

I stocked: ice (over 100 pounds) ; water; propane; flashlight batteries and charged my 12 volt deep cycle batteries. I put 12 volt bulbs in two lamps and ran heavy duty extension cords from the batteries in the garage into the house to lamps that gave us a lot of light in two rooms. 

I also moved my solar yard lights into the house and they gave us a lot of light to move around the house.

The natural gas stayed on and we could cook on the stove top. We also had hot water.

Our first cord of firewood was delivered this past Monday and the next cord is coming today. The wood stove will keep us warm. 

I will do much the same for this Hurricane. Even if the storm misses us we are prepped for any winter storms.

It goes without saying we have food and adult beverages. :clap: LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am new to the Hurricane game........tell me why the weather dude says "oh it's move west, south west BUT it's gonna shank itself up the east coast and totally miss Florida?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Ok folks that have feed sacks --!-with a bottomless five gallon buckets, shovel and dirt.. you got sand bags. Fill a few..you will find other uses if the are handy to use.

We flood and I have sand bags ready.

That is part of dealing with wet weather.

......not that we have hurricanes.... just storms... and flooding rains with winds.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

We are right on the coast of Long Island two blocks from the water but we're about 40-50 feet above sea level and should be good. I already organized the pantry and freezer today and put gallon bottles of water in the freezer to fill the space. Once those are frozen, I'll rearrange the freezer on Saturday to keep the water bottles on top and the meats down low. Once the storm hits, the freezer will be locked and I still had good Italian Ices when we got our power back on 2 days after Sandy.  

One thing that I did that worked GREAT and I'll do it again was to set up the inside freezer as a cooler. I will put 2 of the frozen gallons of water in there and enough meat and some frozen veggies for 5 days in there. As things thaw, I will use them. We also will have a regular cooler on the floor that will hold the milk/veggies/cheese/some cold cuts as well and I will use yet another frozen gallon of water to help keep this cold. 

Hubby just picked up a new generator since the one that came with the house 24 years ago just never worked. Our only need for it would be fridge/freezer if we ended up going more than a couple of days. We won't need heat even if it cools off. We do have to switch over to the gas hot water heater from getting our water from the high efficiency furnace. But that's a matter of lighting the pilot and throwing some valves. 

The only other concern we have is our sailboat. We will strip off all of the canvas and anything that is valuable that we wouldn't want to go down with the ship. She will then get some extra lines put up and then we just let her sit on the mooring and hope for the best. We have her insured so that's good.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If it wobbles to the West we could get a direct hit. but if the last predicted track is accurate the eye should miss me by about 100 miles.

It's still a little early for a good forecast, since there are too many variables in the steering elements.

I do think it will end up as a Cat 3 before landfall


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah I pray the european models that have it going up the atlantic work out. We are supposed to have 3-8 inches of rain between now and Sunday not related to it and then if we get hit with 6-8 inches of rain sunday from it, we will be in bad shape as the river is already coming out of its banks and the bulk of the water still hasn't hit us from the last 5 days of rain from upstream in the hills. It is one of those things where I feel like if it were to hit us the way some models predict, we could be losing dams and bridges that have never been topped so far as I know of, and several businesses, and parts of road ways.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Said a prayer for y'all and your communities.

Have an aunt and her family in nj, and they have a house they're planning to move to in north Carolina. 

Praying they make it OK too.

Please keep us updated with how y'all make out.

I guess some amount of weather is supposed to hit ky. But, not the part we're in.

Prayed for all your yuong ones too. I imagine if any had a hard time with hurricane Sandy, this must be especially stressful for them wondering what Joaquin will be like.

Be safe. Glad to hear you're making preparations.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm a fan of hurricanes. It's been wicked humid here this week, hurricane weather. If it hits, she'll be full of water.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So I am watching the weather right now...because a front is pushing across Florida, and currents, that is why this monster storm is not coming across Florida, but it's about to take a sharp right and head up the coast?

How often do hurricanes, "change their minds" and catch the weather dude off guard?
It's on it's way to becoming a CAT 4, and that is scary huge.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

the weather liars cant tell you for certain if its gonna rain TODAY. Every hurricane catches them off guard. If they spent more time forecasting instead of pushing the global warming hoax and propaganda they might be a little more accurate. I have been thru ALOT of hurricanes in my life and best advise is to look at the data yourself and trust your gut if you need to evacuate or not. it is very dangerous and I have seen and lived thru some horrific destruction in my life.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

For us the storm itself would not be a big thing but El Nino has been drenching us in advance of this storm. The ground is already supersaturated and the waterways overflowing so flooding is a definite if it comes and it won't take much before trees start falling everywhere just because they are so top heavy and the ground will start giving way. But for that, Joquin would really not be that big a deal.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I am new to the Hurricane game........tell me why the weather dude says "oh it's move west, south west BUT it's gonna shank itself up the east coast and totally miss Florida?



Hurricanes, tropical storms, and depressions travel East to West while rotating in a clockwise direction. This path will fight against the location of the Jet Stream which can change the 'landing' of hurricanes, location, and direction of hurricanes instantly.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

vicker said:


> I'm a fan of hurricanes. It's been wicked humid here this week, hurricane weather. If it hits, she'll be full of water.


Me too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just don't see how this monster storm is going to shank north?
The other TS and TD that started off the coast of Africa that were "headed for Florida".....to the point the Gov. declared a state of emerg. .......and they were pretty much on the same track as this hurricane (which I hate it's name, Waaa keen, spelled Jaoquin?) and they are talking 12-18 inches of rain in Charleston.......

I just don't get it?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Days before Andrew came, we were on our way to cross from West Palm Beach to Walker's cay, Abacco.

Needless to say, we high tailed it back, put the ship in dry dock and hunkered down about a mile inland.

Lot of destruction all around, and somehow, our ship was the only one not trashed in the boat yard (but it was looted).

Matt


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I just don't see how this monster storm is going to shank north?
> The other TS and TD that started off the coast of Africa that were "headed for Florida".....to the point the Gov. declared a state of emerg. .......and they were pretty much on the same track as this hurricane (which I hate it's name, Waaa keen, spelled Jaoquin?) and they are talking 12-18 inches of rain in Charleston.......
> 
> I just don't get it?



I've been out of the news loop all week. I was just looking at Jaoquin's path and forecasted path. That is sure an odd one. 
On a side note: I hand washed a pair of socks Sunday evening, wrung them out in a towel and hung them on a rack to dry. They are still damp this Thursday noon. That is some humidity we are having!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Huckleberrie said:


> Hurricanes, tropical storms, and depressions *travel East to West while rotating in a clockwise direction.* This path will fight against the location of the Jet Stream which can change the 'landing' of hurricanes, location, and direction of hurricanes instantly.


They can travel in any direction, and rotate *counter*clockwise. 

The Jet Stream won't affect them as much as normal high and low pressure systems will

Winds at the lower levels are what steers them

Joaquin is now a Cat 4 with 130 MPH winds, still moving SW


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> *I just don't see how this monster storm is going to shank north?*
> The other TS and TD that started off the coast of Africa that were "headed for Florida".....to the point the Gov. declared a state of emerg. .......and they were pretty much on the same track as this hurricane (which I hate it's name, Waaa keen, spelled Jaoquin?) and they are talking 12-18 inches of rain in Charleston.......
> 
> I just don't get it?


Laura, I'm simplifying this for you as much as I can. 

When the hurricane approaches the coast this time it's going to bump into fast moving rivers of air, they are the jet stream and low pressure sytems, that are presently heading north-east. Those rivers of air are going to divert it and push it north up the coast to the Canadian maritimes and then north-east towards Iceland. Before or by the time it reaches Iceland in the North Atlantic it will have dissipated in force.

I say this time only because those low pressure systems and jet stream rivers of moving air are not always in the same location as they are right now and will be for this weekend. Depending on the seasons and temperatures the rivers of air can be in different locations over the continent, but they are always circling the northern hemisphere moving in an west --> east direction in a sort of south to north to south to north wavey line like a sine wave pattern. 

Look at the maps and see the arrows that indicate the direction the low pressures and ribbons of air are flowing from west to east to north east. You'll see they start to flow upwards towards the north over the eastern coastline. They are moving very fast, much faster and more forcefully than what the hurricane is moving and the hurricane can't stand up against those winds, it has to go to where ever they push it to.

http://www.weather.com/maps/travel/jetstreamwinds


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I just don't see how this monster storm is going to shank north?
> The other TS and TD that started off the coast of Africa that were "headed for Florida".....to the point the Gov. declared a state of emerg. .......and they were pretty much on the same track as this hurricane (which I hate it's name, Waaa keen, spelled Jaoquin?) and they are talking 12-18 inches of rain in Charleston.......
> 
> I just don't get it?


They got answers...lots and lots of highly scientific answers for just such an occasion.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Really, if you watch these storms, and watch the weather maps, you can see how it all works. I remember seeing Hugo three days out and saying, that sucker is coming straight into Charleston. It hit McClellanville, close enough.

Also, I'd just like to say that over the last decade or two I've really been impressed by the weather forecasters. They are, to me, incredibly accurate, for the most part.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

vicker said:


> Really, if you watch these storms, and watch the weather maps, *you can see how it all works*. I remember seeing Hugo three days out and saying, that sucker is coming straight into Charleston. It hit McClellanville, close enough.
> 
> Also, I'd just like to say that over the last decade or two I've really been impressed by the weather forecasters. They are, to me, incredibly accurate, for the most part.


Yeah, I like to watch these satellite views, and you can pretty much see how all the systems interact:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/satellite.php


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Read that the hurricane may not hit land. It seems like the outer weather system is still pretty intense.

Praying y'all are well and safe. Hope it's as little a problem as possible.

Please let us know how you make out.

Is it supposed to be done tomorrow and heading back out to sea?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's still a Cat 3, still near the same general area as yesterday , but now moving NE, and out to sea.

If it had made landfall on the East Coast after all the prior flooding, it would have been catastrophic.

Many places in SC have knee to waist deep water in the streets already, and it's still raining

We were extremely lucky with this one

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/HURRLOOPS/huirloop.html


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

'canes are so unpredictable! October and November are notorious for having the most erratic hurricane tracks as the SSTs (sea surface temperatures) start to cool down and the Atlantic subtropical highs weaken.


These were in September, but erratic as heck...surprising everyone.


Here is hurricane Doria:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Doria_(1967)












And hurricane Ophelia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Ophelia_(2005)










There are so many more records of loop-de-loopy 'canes, but this gives a gist of why it is never a good idea to dismiss them or breathe easy until they are good and gone...


For Laura and others interested in learning more of the whys and hows of hurricanes: http://www.tulane.edu/~sanelson/New_Orleans_and_Hurricanes/tropical_cyclones.htm




.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, we bought a generator and scared that storm away from Long Island! LOL I'm glad it's not coming here because with the weather we've had these last few days, it would be bad. We've had rain since Tuesday and high winds so adding in a hurricane after that would devastate LI. Many of our south facing beaches have had bad erosion from this weather already!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Annsni said:


> Well, we bought a generator and scared that storm away from Long Island! LOL I'm glad it's not coming here because with the weather we've had these last few days, it would be bad. We've had rain since Tuesday and high winds so adding in a hurricane after that would devastate LI. Many of our south facing beaches have had bad erosion from this weather already!


We've had 11" of rain in the last few days, and they are saying 3-5" more today.

Beach erosion and coastal flooding has caused big problems but I'm 50 miles inland so locally it's only affected low-lying areas


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

We have flooding all around us but we are ok. They have opened the high school as an emergency shelter but I don't know how someone rural like me would be able to get there. Next on my list of preps to purchase: A boat.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Would any of these work?


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope Vicker is OK, his sig says Central SC which was very hard hit.

I live 40 miles north east of Columbia and we were originally projected for 12 inches of rain over 3 days, then less then 6.

We received by my estimation less than 2.

Just 40 miles away in Columbia, SC they received over 16+ inches of rain I heard this morning on the news.

Serious flooding near most if not all drainage areas, bridges and roads washed away. Significant parts of Columbia don't have water city water and won't for at least 4 or 5 more days.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

SCRancher said:


> I hope Vicker is OK, his sig says Central SC which was very hard hit.


Vicker has been posting today in the flood topic in GC so I think he must be okay.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm fine, thanks for the concern, it's always comforting to find some concerned when you think you are such a loner. I live just south and east of Columbia (Calhoun County) I got right at 20 inches of rain. We're higher here, though. We're on the bluff side of the Congaree River. The bluff is about 100'. No flooding here, but some roads washed out. Thanks for caring. All fine.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

With Hurricane Matthew poised to hit the east coast this weekend, now would be a good time to gas up/stock up if you are in the regions affected.


----------

